# Bully Summer Splash Bash - June 28, 2009 - 11am - 3pm



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Bully Summer Splash Bash

A fun-filled day to celebrate our Bully Breed Friends and their families!

Sunday, June 28, 2009 • 11 a.m. - 3 p.m.
Currey's Family Pet Care (6261 Hannan Rd., Romulus)

Our experts will help you teach your dog:

• Dock Diving
• Weight Pulling
• Flyball
• Agility
• And more!

Activities galore for people and pets:

• Enter our fun sport & swimsuit competitions!
• CGC Testing
• Play games!
• Win prizes!
Low-cost microchipping, vaccinations & heartworm testing available

FREE ADMISSION! All breeds are welcome.

For more information, call 313-943-2697 or go to Friends For the Dearborn Animal Shelter

THANKS TO OUR HOST, CURREY'S FAMILY PET CARE, AND OTHER EVENT SPONSORS:

•It Pet Toys • Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods • Dogswell • Doody Calls • Everything Printable • First Choice Images • Gentle Sensations Canine Massage • iDawg • Katie's Bumpers • LaGuard • Lupine Collars & Leads • Michigan Veterinary Specialists (MVS) • Pet Art By Jen • PetSmart • Purina • VetSelect

Bully Summer Splash Bash and Recycl-A-Bullz are Friends For the Dearborn Animal Shelter programs designed to promote responsible guardianship of American pit bull terriers, American Staffordshire terriers, and other bully breeds.

Recycl-A-Bullz


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

wow this is close to our city!!! we might have to go!!! sounds like a exciting day out !!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhhhh!!!! I wanna go!!! I'm going to be out of town though!  So sad!!! Have lotsa fun for Maile and me!!


----------

